# found working 3.6 mods for new leak



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Just like title says. I'm not a dev and take no credit for being brave enough to flash random files to my phone.

These mods all work and look great. Aosp! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1640576


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

High resolution camera mod works also 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1569777

Make sure you download the sense 3.6 version!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a lot of mods to flash haha I might at least try the ICS Notification bar though


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll give it a good go, this looks awesome, thanks.

These were posted on an EVO thread... how sure are you that these will work with a Thunderbolt?


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just flashed notification bar....worked like a champ! Awesome find!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I'll give it a good go, this looks awesome, thanks.
> 
> These were posted on an EVO thread... how sure are you that these will work with a Thunderbolt?


He clearly said he tested them on his phone and they were fine. They work fine on mine too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

These screen shots are of my thunderbolt so I'm pretty sure they work


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

jwort93 said:


> These screen shots are of my thunderbolt so I'm pretty sure they work


Cool, I'll give them a shot


----------



## jc_cshmny (Aug 21, 2012)

Your Thunderbolt screen shots look awesome. Will be flashing these once I get home.


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Over three hundred views and only got two thanks?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

idumpedWebOS said:


> Over three hundred views and only got two thanks?


I would dethank if possible for this comment...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

idumpedWebOS said:


> Over three hundred views and only got two thanks?


Why do you think your going to win a prize? Never understood people's fascination with these thank, like, karma call it what you like. You should be happy that you could provide something for the community. Come on is there something you get for having a lot of people liking your posts? I must not have gotten the memo.

I help people to help them and not because they better press the like button lol. If no one pressed it on any of my posts I could care less. I hardly press the button and can bet you more people has pressed it for me than I for them.

You must really want to be liked lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

It just good manners. Your right though, I really don't care.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

This isn't Facebook! Lol Sorry had to say it









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hahaha. facebook is the first app i delete from sense roms... social networking is a waste of time. to me, the point of liking a helpful or interesting post is that it's good manners and also saves on clogging up threads with one word posts of "thanks". i'm not sure why someone would expect likes for a post or be concerned with gaining likes; my only concern is how well my phone runs...


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> I like turtles.


the chocolate kind, pet store kind, or both? lol


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

They both taste pretty good, honestly. (Never actually had turtle soup. Throwin' that out there now.) But I own two red-eared sliders!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

That was not supposed to be embedded and huge. For that, I apologize.


----------



## buggatti (Mar 24, 2012)

This sense 4 skin works brilliantly 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.htc.skin.szp_sade&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5odGMuc2tpbi5zenBfc2FkZSJd


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find a volume rocker wake zip file or something?I really hate using the power button...


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

whatbeup said:


> Does anyone know where to find a volume rocker wake zip file or something?I really hate using the power button...


I'm not sure, but I think that can be done through the build.prop
Someone with more knowledge wanna confirm or deny?


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm.. I'll see if I can find any text that might suggest something about volume wake stuff in there...

Edit: nope... But I did find some Chinese in there. Also,idk if this actually means anything, but saw something that said sense 3.5, which is kind of weird,its probably nothing though.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

whatbeup said:


> Does anyone know where to find a volume rocker wake zip file or something?I really hate using the power button...


one here:

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=1728


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm. I may have seen that in a modified build.prop before. And that just goes to show you, all 3.6 consists of is a modified 3.5. Ha.


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Hmmm. I may have seen that in a modified build.prop before. And that just goes to show you, all 3.6 consists of is a modified 3.5. Ha.


I totally agree... that's y I use nova launcher to change it up a bit


----------

